# Rejuvenecimiento de sensores de pH



## Andres Cuenca (Mar 19, 2005)

*Rejuvenecimiento de sensores de pH*

*Reactivos utilizados*

Ácido clorhídrico al 25 %
Ácido fosfórico (comercial)
Bisulfito de sodio
Hidrosulfito de sodio
Hidróxido de sodio (soda cáustica)

*Procedimiento*

1. Introduzca el sensor en una solución de ácido clorhídrico al 25 % de tal forma que cubra totalmente la parte de la membrana porosa (parte inferior), déjela por un tiempo de 20 minutos agitándola periódicamente.

2. Adicione a la solución una cantidad de ácido fosfórico similar al volumen de ácido clorhídrico al 25 % y mezcle, deje en reposo por 20 minutos

3. En un lugar con buena ventilación prepare una solución de hidrosulfito de sodio y metabisulfito de sodio (10g de cada reactivo en 50 ml de agua), una vez preparada adiciónela al recipiente que contiene el sensor, y déjela en reposo durante unos 20 minutos.

4. Enjuague el sensor con abundante agua, con ayuda de un cepillo asegúrese de limpiar bien toda la suciedad depositada en él, la membrana porosa lávela con una servilleta  o con un cedazo limpio.


Tenga cuidado al momento de manipular las soluciones ácidas, evite cualquier tipo de contacto con estas, podría sufrir lesiones, utilice protección personal adecuada como guantes y protección respiratoria.

Una vez terminada la operación de rejuvenecimiento no arroje la solución de lavado por el desagüe, a esta solución se le debe realizar un método de desactivación (neutralización), con un pHmetro realice la lectura de la solución de lavado, adicione lentamente solución diluida de hidróxido de sodio (soda) con agitación periódica, realice esta operación hasta que la solución de lavado tenga un pH entre 6.5 - 7.5, vierta esta solución por el desagüe con suficiente agua.

Documento enviado por el Ingeniero Electrónico Carlos Medina Ortiz 
e-mail: chmedinao@yahoo.es


----------

